# What the hell is going on …?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know if it is cyan bacteria or Caroline but it is growing just around Tube anemone. The circle starts from the anemone and increases in diameter. I am cleaning it and it starts again. This is just one place in the tank where it is happened. I simple do not get it. It is difficalt to check on the sand if this is a real Substance of cyano bacteria. you can see this color in other places, but these are the from the combination of the lights and caroline





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

looks like cyano :/ 

how old is the tank? and did you disturb the sand bed?

mmm doesn't look like its caused my low flow... maybe too much waste?
do you have a fuge? or something that is able to soak up excess phosphates... and nitrates?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's cyano for sure. Your system is still "young". Just keep it stirred up manually or better yet, w/sand sifting fish/inverts.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you guys. I have a fuge with a loto of chaeto and ising GFO. Will try to clean or will use chemiclean

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Turn the power heads off and cyphon the slime area trying to take out as much as u can, as well u can increase the flow and direct it to that area.
No need to panic..lol..just dont add slime removers cos that wont solve your problem.
To help u can make small water changes everyday till is gone.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
Yes, you now have the starting (visible) phase of cyanobacteria. From following your posts, your tank is quite young and still going through its 'cycle', hence the cyanobacteria. The cyanobacteria cycle will last for some time, as each tank is different time frames will vary (you can stir the sand bed (top layer) for aesthetics).
After the cyanobacterium finishes its cycle, you will most likely get the turf algae (GHA); I know it's bad news but it's going to happen.

You can cut back on your feedings, every other day is fine.

Don't add any chemicals to your tank (band-aids).


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Naoko said:


> Hi,
> Yes, you now have the starting (visible) phase of cyanobacteria. From following your posts, your tank is quite young and still going through its 'cycle', hence the cyanobacteria. The cyanobacteria cycle will last for some time, as each tank is different time frames will vary (you can stir the sand bed (top layer) for aesthetics).
> After the cyanobacterium finishes its cycle, you will most likely get the turf algae (GHA); I know it's bad news but it's going to happen.
> 
> ...


I had the opposite... hair algae then cyano... now I have none of either.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not think it will be the case, since I got another tank 120G + 60G and will move all stuff there in the end of April.. (this is a last tank)
Patience is good when you have whole life ahead, but for me after two immigrations it is not the case. Any way, your advice is greatly appricitaed.
Thanks,

Gregory



Naoko said:


> Hi,
> Yes, you now have the starting (visible) phase of cyanobacteria. From following your posts, your tank is quite young and still going through its 'cycle', hence the cyanobacteria. The cyanobacteria cycle will last for some time, as each tank is different time frames will vary (you can stir the sand bed (top layer) for aesthetics).
> After the cyanobacterium finishes its cycle, you will most likely get the turf algae (GHA); I know it's bad news but it's going to happen.
> 
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What makes me mad, that this is just one place in the tank and around anemona



explor3r said:


> Turn the power heads off and cyphon the slime area trying to take out as much as u can, as well u can increase the flow and direct it to that area.
> No need to panic..lol..just dont add slime removers cos that wont solve your problem.
> To help u can make small water changes everyday till is gone.


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As frustrating as it is...they system is still young and will take at least a month of any major additions/changes before it works itself out.

If all parameters are in check and you don't have any sand sifting fish/critters, you are just missing a piece of the ecological puzzle. Having fish/critters to sift the substrate surface will take that work away from you having to siphoning it out the cyano .

JM2C


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> As frustrating as it is...they system is still young and will take at least a month of any major additions/changes before it works itself out.
> 
> If all parameters are in check and you don't have any sand sifting fish/critters, you are just missing a piece of the ecological puzzle. Having fish/critters to sift the substrate surface will take that work away from you having to siphoning it out the cyano .
> 
> JM2C


I agree, but I am not sure which "and sifting fish/critters" should I get

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

sig said:


> I agree, but I am not sure which "and sifting fish/critters" should I get


nassarius snails are good... ceriths are too

ummm most gobies... some blennies as well.

hermits will stir the topish layer as well

I probably woulnd't do fish though, it would probably add more to you bioload... go with snails or the hermits. 10-15 ceriths and 3-5 nass would be good for your size tank I think, someone can correct me on that.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. Snails and crabs are better than fish, sinde do not need karantine

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

all my cyano problems on sand/rocks solved by adding more flow to the infested area. If there is enough flow, check phosphate reading. I got some cheato in my sump always zero nitrate and phosphate


----------

